# A great event to buy and sell your gear at.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

CKS End Of Summer Gear Swap And Sale

*Storewide Sale Hours: *
Friday, August 6th: 9am to 7pm
Saturday, August 7th: 9am to 7pm
Sunday, August 8th: 9am to 6pm 
Come to CKS and save big on all new kayaks, new gear and new accessories Everything in-stock will be 20% off (e*xcluding 2010 Jackson Kayaks* and *consignment/used/demo items*), and older inventory will have blowout pricing. Sale pricing cannot be combined with any other promotion (i.e; online sale items). 
*Gear Swap and CKS Demo Boat Sale: Used boat and gear registration begins Saturday at 9am
*
*Swap Hours: *
Saturday, August 7th: 9am to 7pm
Sunday, August 8th: 9am to 6pm

CKS will be selling a majority of their demo boats, boards, rafts, IK's and gear direct to the public. This is a first come, first served sale; NO reservations will be taken. 

Bring in your old gear, sell it at the swap and upgrade into some new gear. Swap registration starts at 9am on Saturday. If your items sell, choose either a full in store credit that never expires or cash back minus a 30% commission. CKS will only be accepting the five essentials: kayaks, paddles, pfds, helmets and sprayskirts. If you don't want to wait to see if your items sell, then you can take advantage of our trade in program (trade-in program is for boats and paddles only). You can trade in your kayak for instant CKS credit; use your credit over the weekend or save the credit for future purchases.


----------

